# Cooked for former co-workers



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

As you all know I recently retired from my job of years. I have cooked BBQ for some there for a couple years. They contacted me to do some Labor Day goodie for them and I a cook for them. Pastrami, pulled pork, fatties, diller eggs and ABTs were requested. Here are some pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

More pics,


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome as usual man!! Cherry tomatoes in those ABT's? Be careful with retirement, It depressed the hell out of the me to the point I went back to work 

Beautiful Smoke

Rick


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*A N Y T H I N G * wrapped in BACON definitely has my attention !!! AWESOME JOB !!!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Excellent !


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

WNCRick said:


> Awesome as usual man!! Cherry tomatoes in those ABT's? Be careful with retirement, It depressed the hell out of the me to the point I went back to work
> 
> Beautiful Smoke
> 
> Rick


Those are cocktail sausages. No depression for me. My wife and I are having a blast.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Pay, what's diller eggs? Same thing as deviled eggs? Man that stuff looks good! Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

runincode said:


> Hey Pay, what's diller eggs? Same thing as deviled eggs? Man that stuff looks good! Thanks!


Armadillo Eggs are jalapeno peppers cored and stuffed with white and yellow cheese and encased in a 1/2 pound of breakfast sausage and cooked on a smoker.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Gotcha! Thank you.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow looks awesome


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Whats wrapped in the bacon and how do you make pastromi?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfmom said:


> Whats wrapped in the bacon and how do you make pastromi?


The two items wrapped in bacon are ABTs and Fatties. ABTs are jalapeno peppers sliced and stuffed with shredded cheese and a cocktail sausage wrapped in bacon and cooked on a smoker. 
Fatties are a chub of breakfast sausage cooked on a smoker. With mine, I roll out the sausage into a 3/8" thick rectangle, cover with pepper jack shredded cheese and then rolled up into a log. The cheese forms a spiral inside. Wrap them in bacon and cook in a smoker.
Pastrami: I use a store bought corned beef brisket, flat portion, I soak in fresh water for three days changing the water each day. This is to reduce the salinity. On the day I cook I take the meat out and dry it off, slather with yellow mustard and then rub it with crushed peppercorns and ground coriander seeds, I cook it on my smoker until the internal temp is 190*. I let cool completely and slice on my meat slicer.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Gotta ask. What does ABT stand for. Nothing comes up to my satisfaction.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Gotta ask. What does ABT stand for. Nothing comes up to my satisfaction.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Gotta ask. What does ABT stand for. Nothing comes up to my satisfaction.


Atomic Buffalo Tu*d


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Got some ghost chili seeds if yall wanna grow some next year and get adventureous with the ABT's.......I used red scorps this year and they were mean......

Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I will take a few. Let me know how much and how to get them!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Just PM your addy, I have several drying........one plant of those things goes a long way


----------

